# Westminster photo blog



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Some lovely candid shots here ....

Photoblog - Poodles: 'They're Dobermans with hair.'


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the link.. nice pictures .. looks like he was having a great time at the show


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beautiful poodle! Thanks for the link!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks for the link!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Enjoyed it! Thanks


----------

